#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Qual a Porta(Postgres)

## [email protected]

Como faco para saber em qual porta o meu servidor de bd esta rodando POSTGRESQL ???
Grato.

----------


## Pedro0278

Rode o programa normalmente e com ele aberto e funcionando vá até o konsole e no prompt digite: netstat -a aparecerá na lista todos os servicos ativos na internet é só esperar aparecer o seu serviço e o numero da porta que ele está conectado

Exemplo:
tcp 0 0 *:sunrpc *:* OUÇA
tcp 0 0 *:948 *:* OUÇA
tcp 0 0 *:ipp *:* OUÇA
tcp 0 0 servidor:39557 ws001:x11 ESTABELECIDA
tcp 1 0 192.168.1.190:42860 unknown.Level3.net:www ESPERANDO_FECHAR
tcp 1 0 192.168.1.190:42863 unknown.Level3.net:www ESPERANDO_FECHAR
tcp 0 2604 servidor:32806 ws001:x11 ESTABELECIDA
tcp 96 0 servidor:32805 ws001:x11 ESTABELECIDA
tcp 0 0 servidor:32800 ws001:x11 ESTABELECIDA

----------


## SDM

ou entao, vai no diretorio q vc usa pra armazenar o banco de dados (o banco de dados, nao os arquivos do pgsql) ai vc edita o arquivo postgresql.conf e olha em qual porta q ele ta rodando, caso a linha esteja comentada eh pq ele ta ouvindo na porta default, que eh a 5432...

flw... :wink:

----------

